# Blueberry



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

picked up some blueberry last weekend. came with some blueberry clones as well. Very nice smoke, smooth, and a nice relaxing high.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks wonderful.

On a scale of 1-10, how potent is it?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looks wonderful.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, how potent is it?


I'd definitely give it an all around 7-8. I was gonna play some halo after I smoked but, maybe it was cause I was tired, I ended up just sitting back in the couch and watched several episodes of Entourage.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 12, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> I'd definitely give it an all around 7-8. I was gonna play some halo after I smoked but, maybe it was cause I was tired, I ended up just sitting back in the couch and watched several episodes of Entourage.




Looks Amazing!!!

Regards


----------



## DRockDro23 (Feb 28, 2009)

nice.....


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

yum


----------

